# Letter Pair Images Issue



## Ramo (Feb 10, 2013)

I started using letter pair images for edges, and I can't seem to think of any images! When I do, they don't stick. Is this just an adjustment phase or should I switch to something else?


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 10, 2013)

Try to string your images together into larger images. For example, instead of imagining Cat, Bagel, and Telephone as separate images you would imagine a cat in the middle of a bagel on the phone. Also connecting it to real life is very important, so you could make it your friends cat inside your favorite kind of bagel talking on whatever kind of phone you have, and that way it'll be easier to remember. If that still doesn't work for you, you can always place the images in locations that you are very familiar with.

EDIT: Ohai Sreeram


----------



## Ramo (Feb 11, 2013)

Noahaha said:


> Try to string your images together into larger images. For example, instead of imagining Cat, Bagel, and Telephone as separate images you would imagine a cat in the middle of a bagel on the phone. Also connecting it to real life is very important, so you could make it your friends cat inside your favorite kind of bagel talking on whatever kind of phone you have, and that way it'll be easier to remember. If that still doesn't work for you, you can always place the images in locations that you are very familiar with.
> 
> EDIT: Ohai Sreeram



Haha hey Noah, like my fifth account that I created


----------



## omer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another tip is try to make the images really extreme in your mind, like the cat eating the bagel in a really messy way and the cat is crazy as it was infected with rabies, stuff like that always help me remember the images easily.


----------

